# How To-Loose Waves



## LRMakeup (Jun 4, 2005)

Ok.....I really need to know how to make loose curls in my hair! ive tried the curling iron but they come out in ringlets.ew. not a good look on me. I have thick hair and its naturally wavy but not in a good way. im stuck please help me because i love how this looks.

Thanks


----------



## laceymeow (Jun 7, 2005)

have you tried using larger sized hair rollers? that used to work for me when my hair was long.


----------



## aquend (Jun 7, 2005)

*Hot Rollers!!!*

I have long hair and use Conair hot rollers to create waves in my hair. They look really pretty and last longer than a curling iron (in my own personal experience.)


----------

